
Why computer programmers need to stop calling themselves engineers already - gukov
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-computer-programmers-need-to-stop-calling-themselves-engineers-already-2015-11
======
DrScump
Original article posted days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10513371](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10513371)

------
mohaine
I've got to call bullshit on this one. Sure SOME engineers need
certifications, but most do not. Pretty much just the ones that build
buildings/bridges here in the US. I've got 2 engineering degrees(CE/EE) and
when I got out college, I took the first half of the PE exam (need to take the
second part after 5 years in the field to be a PE) but the only reason I took
it is because it is almost impossible to pass after you leave college since it
covers the entire field, not just your specialty. It was a "Better off safe"
sorta thing. All my professors basically said an EE/CE will never need a PE
but you never know...

That said the term Engineer is definitely watered down, but this has been the
case at least as long as "Custodial Engineer" has been a term.

------
sotojuan
I would welcome an ABET accreditation for software engineering with open
hands. It would get rid of the whole debate on what Computer Science degrees
should teach.

------
wmat
I'm pretty sure all Engineers in Canada get to wear the iron ring, including
Software Engineers.

